# 2 days past 5 day blasto transfer and bleeding already



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi ladies 

I have started bleeding today it is reddish brown and getting more bright red.  Can't believe it is only 2 days past transfer and I am already bleeding.  Is there any hope?  I am going out of my mind.  Could one have survived?  I had 2 put back. Can't stop crying.

Can anyone give me hope with success stories?

Kim xxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi hun

I have to say 2dpet is very very early for AF.... How old are your embies today??

N xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry   As you had blast tranfered, you embies are 7 days old today.... So are at implantion stage. 
AF shouldnt be arriving today, call your clinic just for a chat. They may up your 2ww support.

Good luck
Natalie xxx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Natalie, I already called them and they said to carry on with all the drugs and just said that if it is bright red then I may have to accept it hasn't worked.  I know not really that supporting but I guess it is true.  Is it certain that I can't possibly be starting af so soon??

Kim xxx


----------



## loripori (Jun 13, 2007)

Surely its too early for AF - cant it be implanation?/ - hang in there xxx

Thinking of you and sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks lori hope you are ok.  Kim xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hi kim

didn't want to read & run - pls pls don't stress yet, lots of women have full on bleeds before otd & still get the dream.

just hang on in there...

so easier siad than done i know - i am obsessed with every twinge i have and am getting loads (am on the same day tranfer as you) and today have become a knicker checker obsessive!

its madness this 2ww.

thinkiing of you & sending 

sam xx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Sam...I really hate the 2ww it's the worst part of it all I think because it is out of our control.  Yep am knicker checking queen of Surrey!!  I am still checking faint tinge of reddish brown.  Stay cool!!  Kim xxx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Red bleeding this morning.  There is nothing I can do.  Trying to find anyone who bled this early and can't see anything.  

Kimxxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

Kim hun - sending you lots of  

this is the worst part of this whole journey.

don't ever give up on your dreams.

luv sam xx


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks Sam...still "dribbling" red/pink/brown.  It's making me crazy I wish if it is af that if would just arrival already playing games with me like this is just cruel.

How are you doing??  

Kim xxx


----------



## sammij (Nov 9, 2005)

hey Kim

not looking good for me - started to bleed last night (d6p5dt) its been on & off since then but sometimes you just know don't you?

have been told to carry on with the progestrone support (crinone gel yuk) and still do the test but i am 90% sure it hasn't worked this time.

But as i told hubby this morning - i feel more positive with this cycle as had a good response, produced 18 eggs which 13 fertilized & made it to blast - which for us is unheard of - so i will take these positives forward for next time.

still thinking of you & sending   for both of us!!

sam


----------



## Kim1977 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi sam

PMA remember?!!!  It's implantation bleeding you need to stay positive.    I know rich coming from me  

when is your test date?  Mine is next Thursday 29th....

 for us both Hun...

Sending you lots of   

hang in there.

Love 
kim xxx


----------

